# 31rqs And Gvwr



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I am almost decided on the Sydney 31rqs. I have a GVWR question. My TV is an 08 F250 diesel, CC, 4x4. GVWR is 10000, and GCVWR is 23000. I know the engine won't have a problem towing, and I'll be well under the GCVWR, even with the TT fully loaded. But, the TV weighs just about 8100. That leaves me with 1900 payload. (don't get why they build such a great truck with such a small payload) Once I load myself, the wife, the four boys, the dog, and some firewood into the truck, I don't have enough payload for the hitch weight. I might be 100-300 pounds over. I'm really not going to find another quad bunk with much different hitch weight fully loaded. So, am I fine, or do I have to have the wife follow in the minivan with the boys (or camp alone, in which case I don't need the bunkhouse...







)
Thanks
Eric


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

campdoc said:


> I am almost decided on the Sydney 31rqs. I have a GVWR question. My TV is an 08 F250 diesel, CC, 4x4. GVWR is 10000, and GCVWR is 23000. I know the engine won't have a problem towing, and I'll be well under the GCVWR, even with the TT fully loaded. But, the TV weighs just about 8100. That leaves me with 1900 payload. (don't get why they build such a great truck with such a small payload) Once I load myself, the wife, the four boys, the dog, and some firewood into the truck, I don't have enough payload for the hitch weight. I might be 100-300 pounds over. I'm really not going to find another quad bunk with much different hitch weight fully loaded. So, am I fine, or do I have to have the wife follow in the minivan with the boys (or camp alone, in which case I don't need the bunkhouse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt worry about it.. A few hundred pounds is no biggie.. if you dont like the way it rides, you can pick up some air bags and a compressor for 4-500 bucks.

Your truck wont have any trouble.. I think a few members here have your exact combo.. Hang in there a few days and they will have you all filled in with all the info you need..

Good Luck and Welcome!

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi campdoc
















 to Outbackers! 

Good for you! Very smart to ask for towing advice before your dealer could get ahold of you









I hope everything works out and you're a 31rqs owner really soon! Where are you from??


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It not really apples to apples, maybe apples to pineapples, but...
We have a 02 Excursion with the V10 gasser. Now I know the Ex is based on the 1 ton chassis, but it's not a big leap from your 3/4 ton. (miles though from the 1/2 ton). On paper, we wouldn't have any problem... But in real life, the RQS when loaded up is H E A V Y . It dosent help much when you can pretty much bring everything you own within the storage areas. We had some sway issues when we first started towing, but shuffling things around (front/rear storage)and purchasing the Hensley Arrow evened up the playing field.
I think your pickup will have a better time towing, because your GCWR is greater than mine (because the Ex weighs about 32 tons empty...) But I know there are a couple of others on this site that have the same setup as you.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I tow our 29FBHS (31') fifth wheel with a 2003 F-250 and my payload capacity is around 2300 lbs. The pin/hitch weight is 1520 lbs. I installed a set of the firestone air bags to help smooth out the ride, the work great.

What is you hitch weight?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I am almost decided on the Sydney 31rqs. I have a GVWR question. My TV is an 08 F250 diesel, CC, 4x4. GVWR is 10000, and GCVWR is 23000. I know the engine won't have a problem towing, and I'll be well under the GCVWR, even with the TT fully loaded. But, the TV weighs just about 8100. That leaves me with 1900 payload. (don't get why they build such a great truck with such a small payload) Once I load myself, the wife, the four boys, the dog, and some firewood into the truck, I don't have enough payload for the hitch weight. I might be 100-300 pounds over. I'm really not going to find another quad bunk with much different hitch weight fully loaded. So, am I fine, or do I have to have the wife follow in the minivan with the boys (or camp alone, in which case I don't need the bunkhouse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt worry about it.. A few hundred pounds is no biggie.. if you dont like the way it rides, you can pick up some air bags and a compressor for 4-500 bucks.

Your truck wont have any trouble.. I think a few members here have your exact combo.. Hang in there a few days and they will have you all filled in with all the info you need..

Good Luck and Welcome!

I think it's no big deal either and the nice thing about the 31RQS is the huge storage compartments will allow you to put the heavy stuff in the rear and the
lighter bulkier things up fron to lower your pin weight a bit.

Good luck!

Carey
[/quote]


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Now I know the Ex is based on the 1 ton chassis, but it's not a big leap from your 3/4 ton.


Hate to contradict you here Kevin, but the Ex is a 3/4 (F250) ton chassis. Not that is matters a whole lot with the Superduty's. Anyway, Just be smart when you load it, like others have said, heavier stuff in the rear compartment, and don't bring it unless you need it. Just because that barge has 1400 sf of storage space doesn't mean one has to take the whole house with them.

Tim


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

campdoc said:


> That leaves me with 1900 payload. (don't get why they build such a great truck with such a small payload) Once I load myself, the wife, the four boys, the dog, and some firewood into the truck, I don't have enough payload for the hitch weight.


I feel your pain! The Dodge Ram 2500 Mega Cab 4x4 likely has the worst 3/4T pickup payload capacity, just look at these numbers:

GVWR...............9000
- Curb weight...7400
= Payload.........1600

However, it pulls like a freight train! Like the others have said, put the weight in the TT, load it evenly, and you should be fine. Airbags are probably a good idea as well, but I've never tried them so I don't know if they are worth the extra $$$.

What I'm trying to say is - your truck will tow any TT out there, including the Sydney you are considering. A 5th wheel is probably out of the question, I haven't seen one (worth having) with a pin weight under 1500#.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

campdoc said:


> I am almost decided on the Sydney 31rqs. I have a GVWR question. My TV is an 08 F250 diesel, CC, 4x4. GVWR is 10000, and GCVWR is 23000. I know the engine won't have a problem towing, and I'll be well under the GCVWR, even with the TT fully loaded. But, the TV weighs just about 8100. That leaves me with 1900 payload. (don't get why they build such a great truck with such a small payload) Once I load myself, the wife, the four boys, the dog, and some firewood into the truck, I don't have enough payload for the hitch weight. I might be 100-300 pounds over. I'm really not going to find another quad bunk with much different hitch weight fully loaded. So, am I fine, or do I have to have the wife follow in the minivan with the boys (or camp alone, in which case I don't need the bunkhouse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the other members asked that important question. Do you know what your hitch weight really is? Ours was heavy. we loaded the heavy stuff aft. that kept the hitch weight under control. it is still up there and it varies with what we are carrying. the payload on our f-250 is over 3k. so our hitch weight is manageable. I think you can effect some of that also. Your family size makes that difficult for sure. I understand your frustration. Put that hitch on a scale and see what's what. Unlike kevin, we used a WDH and have had success with that.

Eric


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Your hitch weight will be about 1000 to 1200 pounds loaded with water!!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Now I know the Ex is based on the 1 ton chassis, but it's not a big leap from your 3/4 ton.
> 
> 
> Hate to contradict you here Kevin, but the Ex is a 3/4 (F250) ton chassis. Not that is matters a whole lot with the Superduty's. Anyway, Just be smart when you load it, like others have said, heavier stuff in the rear compartment, and don't bring it unless you need it. Just because that barge has 1400 sf of storage space doesn't mean one has to take the whole house with them.
> ...


Hmmm. I guess it's all in who you ask. The Ford dealership in Hyannis tells me that when I order "stuff" for the magic bus, its based on the 1 ton. (I had a carrier bearing issue in the rear end, I was told that the rear was a 1 tonner and of course, needed to pay for the 1 ton 350 package. I also had to have the rear drive shaft replaced this last winter [don't ask] and was told, this time by a remanufacturer of drive shafts, that the ex was a 1 tonner). There is only one place in town that can lift the magic bus...and of course, it's Cape Cod truck... which, of course, only works on 1 tons and up. Yeah for me.


----------



## Howard (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread is right up my alley. This is my first post but I have actually been reading this forum for around 2 years now! We plan on purchasing a Sydney 32 BHDS sometime in the next year.

I have a 2003 F250 CC Shortbed with the 6.0 powerstroke. I bought the truck new in order to tow our 24' Albemarle fishing boat and it handled it beautifully. I figured the boat and trailer combo to be somewhere just shy of 9k lbs. rigged out and wet. Less windage and sway with the boat as opposed to a TT, I realize this. This was without weight distribution hitch and no sway bars, of course. Now I know WELL of the reputation of these early 6.0's, but mine has 105k miles on it now and has been the most reliable vehicle of any kind I've ever owned, just love it.

My truck has a pretty dismal payload capacity though, being 4wd, a cap on the bed and a family of 5. I am thinking it will do quite well with an equalizer and if money is good, perhaps a Hensley or the new model that just came out.

I just wanted to chime in to say that in my model year truck, the only difference between my truck and my brother's 1-ton F350 is the size of the blocks in the rear. Mine are 2" and his are 4". EVERYTHING ELSE is absolutely identical and while he has more payload on paper, the towing capacity is the same. Pretty important for a 5-er, less so for a TT I think.

Anyway, I am thoroughly enjoying your group here and it really is in the top five list of reaons why I want an Outback! We hail from New Bern, NC and would love to do some trips out to the Smoky's, Florida......and maybe a big one out to some BIG national parks in the future.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We tow with an 7.3 Excursion and have had no issues. Of course, we are lighter by 1 kid









We pack heavier stuff in the back and do not tow with water or full tanks except propane.

In regards to storage. Our storage bays underneath are mostly full - not packed/crammed - I can see through to the otherside.....however, I have several EMPTY cabinets inside. We spent 3 weeks last summer traveling around and even with food for that long a time and about 10 days worth of clothes, the inside cabinets over the dinnete and sofa and the entertainment center were empty as were one of the overhead cabinets in the "master bedroom". Funny thing is, we didnt miss anything and I cant imagine what else we would need.

Happy Camping and WONDERFUL trailer!


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't know what the hitch weight is (haven't bought it yet). But I figure, at worst, it is about 1400 lbs, including the Hensley Arrow. So take that away from my 1900, and I have 500 left. I guess we won't take food, as we'll all need to get down to about 85 lbs, so that should







the load a bit!
The company says the hitch weight is 745, but I'm certain that is low. Does anyone have an actual hitch weight for their's? When I go back tomorrow, I think I'll see if they can get a true hitch weight for me. 
One of the things I liked best about this TT is that large storage area in the back. We didn't see another TT with the bunkhouse that had that large of a storage area. I figured that would allow me to distribute the load more to the back, and with the Hensley, it should tow very well. 
And really, at worst, the total comes to about 82% of GCVWR, and under 105% of GVWR for the TV. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

campdoc said:


> Don't know what the hitch weight is (haven't bought it yet). But I figure, at worst, it is about 1400 lbs, including the Hensley Arrow. So take that away from my 1900, and I have 500 left. I guess we won't take food, as we'll all need to get down to about 85 lbs, so that should
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always good to check out the numbers to be sure. Especially since most dealers will sell you anything. But my friend in North Carolina has the same trailer and pulled it with an 2003 6.0L F-250 (with the firestone airbags) to Mount Rushmore & back. No problem. By adding the airbags you are not increasing the max GCVWR but you are basically making it into a virtual 1 ton. If you do add the air bags strongly consider the on board compressor - that way you can adjust the bags on the fly. I have some pics in my gallery.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

campdoc said:


> Don't know what the hitch weight is (haven't bought it yet). But I figure, at worst, it is about 1400 lbs, including the Hensley Arrow. So take that away from my 1900, and I have 500 left. I guess we won't take food, as we'll all need to get down to about 85 lbs, so that should
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hitch weight is 1000 pounds without water 1200 pounds with 50 gal.water per a Sherline line scale that I own!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Hmmm. I guess it's all in who you ask. The Ford dealership in Hyannis tells me that when I order "stuff" for the magic bus, its based on the 1 ton. (I had a carrier bearing issue in the rear end, I was told that the rear was a 1 tonner and of course, needed to pay for the 1 ton 350 package. I also had to have the rear drive shaft replaced this last winter [don't ask] and was told, this time by a remanufacturer of drive shafts, that the ex was a 1 tonner). There is only one place in town that can lift the magic bus...and of course, it's Cape Cod truck... which, of course, only works on 1 tons and up. Yeah for me.


Ok, if that is what Ford is telling you. My search of the specs show that it is actually somewhere in the middle.

GVWR F250 Superduty = 8800#
GVWR F350 Superduty = 9900# or 11,200#
GVWR Excursion = 9200#

It probably share's parts from both. I was basing my knowledge on the GM 2500HD's being GVWR of 9200#.

I humbly stand corrected.

Tim


----------



## Howard (Jan 29, 2008)

Excursion springs are softer than that of the 250's and the 350's (SRW) of that era. According to Ford, the Excursion's rear springs are rated at 5250 lbs. The F250/F350 SRW SD's rear springs are rated at 6830 lbs. You'll see quite a few Excursion owners switching out their springs for Superduty springs for towing. Driveshafts for Superdutys SRW trucks of that era are exactly the same.


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

Your hitch weight should be about 10% of the total TT weight. If the TT is 8000, then you should be under 1000 on the hitch. My last trailer was 9600 fully loaded, with me, the DW, fire wood, 2 kayaks, etc, etc we towed fine. Although the '99 Super Duty 2wd weighs less then the nice new trucks you should be able to make it work.


----------

